# galveston beachfront



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

about 9am, hardly any wind and water was starting to get green , saw a guy on one of the rock groins catch 2 specks while i was there and lost one about 3 and 1/2 at the net, was using live shrimp under poping cork.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

about 15 mins. ago, might be good in the morning


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

jus to let anyone know, its dead calm here now but i see they are calling for sw winds intellicast says 3mph now wsw,,,getem early,lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

saw plenty trout yesterday and throw back reds, this morning sw wind already changing the water, did see a guy on rock groin with live shrimp under cork catch a nice 4-5 lb. trout then another guy had 1 keeper


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

sw wind picked up today and has the surf pretty sanded up this evning


----------

